# Knives of the rich and famous?



## milkbaby (Oct 20, 2016)

Football star Dez Bryant cuts fingers while cutting carrots for soup... I wonder what knife he was using? Probably using a dull knife that slipped... :knife:

http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/...-bryant-says-cut-fingers-cutting-carrots-soup


Which makes me wonder too, do famous chefs and cooking celebrities actually use the knives that license their names? Did Emeril actually use his line of knives?


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Oct 20, 2016)

Probably holding with an awkward hammer grip and no claw on the produce like so many do.

A part of me thinks a lot of celeb chefs just lend their name out for the marketing kickbacks lots of cheap cookware sets out there as an example. 

I'm also kinda interested to know what type of knives some of these ballers use they have a lot of $ to spend on toys and such, but I wouldn't be surprised if kitchen knives get overlooked. Would also be cool if a bunch of the Hollywood celebrities shopped for knives at JKI


----------



## Godslayer (Oct 20, 2016)

I'm guessing a lot of shuns and the like. Maybe some stupidly expensive customs and Hilary duff follows lefty, she recently bid $1500 on a charity butch harner


----------



## malexthekid (Oct 20, 2016)

I know jamie oliver sports at least one carter with a lefty handle


----------



## DamageInc (Oct 21, 2016)

Anthony Bourdain has a yo-handle Konosuke HD gyuto, as well as a Kramer Damascus Meteorite gyuto.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Oct 21, 2016)

Makes one wonder why these brands (Carter, Kono...) don't try and go for a true endorsed model (as in, you're getting what the endorsing chef ordered, whether its great for your hands or not), especially given that their clientele is certainly more tolerant of a few $ extra in price. And who can argue with positive reputation for chef and knife due to an excellent, pro-worthy knife being sold under both their names.
"You can be confident that sushi chef XYZ can do what he does with the knife and stone kit right now in YOUR hands, if you can't, you don't have to waste time seeking fault with your knife. If you practice more, you can be certain the knife won't stop you from progressing." Isn't that the exact mentality that makes us seek out quality tools, whether we are skilled or just ambitious?

...

But then, why do we expect rich home cooks to be more sharpening proficient than normally situated ones....


----------



## ecchef (Oct 21, 2016)

I don't remember too many examples, but one that sticks in my mind was Bouley using a 210 Nenox corian gyuto. Not very effectively either, I might add.
Normally I wouldn't include culinary pros in this thread, but Bouley is more showman than chef these days.


----------



## panda (Oct 21, 2016)

if you're rich and famous you have other people cooking for you, no need for knives.

i would however be into swords cause you would be able to afford ripping through cases of produce at a time just for fun.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 21, 2016)

I sharpen knives for a lot of personal chefs to the rich and famous. I see a lot of Globals and Shuns


----------



## milkbaby (Oct 23, 2016)

Cool info about David Bouley. Nenox is still considered a boutique brand here, right?


----------



## daddy yo yo (Mar 23, 2017)

malexthekid said:


> I know jamie oliver sports at least one carter with a lefty handle



Should be this:






https://www.thestar.com/life/food_w...e_slinger_earns_praise_from_jamie_oliver.html
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZOgBrgzQ2A&feature=youtu.be&t=2m51s


----------



## labor of love (Mar 23, 2017)

DamageInc said:


> Anthony Bourdain has a yo-handle Konosuke HD gyuto, as well as a Kramer Damascus Meteorite gyuto.



Good to know. I've seen that guy make some veg cuts on No reservations and I think he needs all the help he can get


----------



## malexthekid (Mar 23, 2017)

labor of love said:


> Good to know. I've seen that guy make some veg cuts on No reservations and I think he needs all the help he can get



Geez you chefs can be be harsh :sly:


----------



## daddy yo yo (Mar 23, 2017)

Heinz Reitbauer from Vienna's Steirereck:

http://bladesofthegods.com/blog/author/admin/page/4/











Never heard of these knives before: http://www.bladesofthegods.com


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 23, 2017)

I've always thought Tony Bourdain was a good writer. I'll give him that.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 23, 2017)

DamageInc said:


> Kramer Damascus Meteorite gyuto.



Talk about Unicorns


----------



## Sillywizard (Mar 23, 2017)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> Makes one wonder why these brands (Carter, Kono...) don't try and go for a true endorsed model (as in, you're getting what the endorsing chef ordered, whether its great for your hands or not), especially given that their clientele is certainly more tolerant of a few $ extra in price. And who can argue with positive reputation for chef and knife due to an excellent, pro-worthy knife being sold under both their names.
> "You can be confident that sushi chef XYZ can do what he does with the knife and stone kit right now in YOUR hands, if you can't, you don't have to waste time seeking fault with your knife. If you practice more, you can be certain the knife won't stop you from progressing." Isn't that the exact mentality that makes us seek out quality tools, whether we are skilled or just ambitious?
> 
> ...
> ...



The reason Carter and Co. don't seek endorsements is because they could NEVER handle the work load, they already have their books filled to the brim!

That's one reason why it's always mass production items that are licensed, another reason is that it is mostly just the uneducated masses that buy licensed goods thinking that the endorsement is a stamp of quality (when, in reality, it is most often a stamp of ignorance).
(I should add that psychologically, consumers often buy endorsed products subconsciously to compensate for their own ignorance in the quality of a product, putting their faith in the endorser as a guarantee of sorts.)


----------



## khashy (Mar 23, 2017)

Sillywizard said:


> The reason Carter and Co. don't seek endorsements is because they could NEVER handle the work load, they already have their books filled to the brim!
> 
> That's one reason why it's always mass production items that are licensed, another reason is that it is mostly just the uneducated masses that buy licensed goods thinking that the endorsement is a stamp of quality (when, in reality, it is most often a stamp of ignorance).
> (I should add that psychologically, consumers often buy endorsed products subconsciously to compensate for their own ignorance in the quality of a product, putting their faith in the endorser as a guarantee of sorts.)



The Jamie Oliver knife that my wife bought is probably the worst cutting instrument I have handled. I get a rash just thinking about that piece of sh£&#*


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Mar 23, 2017)

It does SOMETIMES work OK that way with guitars....


----------



## aaamax (Mar 23, 2017)

daddy yo yo said:


> Heinz Reitbauer from Vienna's Steirereck:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Holy Crap!!! *** I did see a bread knife once on Sinchi's site and wondered who would buy it. lol
I'm guessing there are some "stars" that sport nice knives in their kitchens (not Global and Shuns) in order to be hip. They also have industrial Wolf or AGA ranges and stoves that don't get used either. Seriously, what a waste. Was at an acquaintance's house once in California that had such a kitchen with a monster Viking. They told me they only use it to reheat pizza. Daaaaaammnnn.


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 23, 2017)

Holy crap... that bread knife is 4500 bucks! That's insane! That's more than everything in my entire kitchen costs combined! :bigeek:


----------



## valgard (Mar 23, 2017)

Jovidah said:


> Holy crap... that bread knife is 4500 bucks! That's insane! That's more than everything in my entire kitchen costs combined! :bigeek:



Because it is for the gods :dazed:


----------



## inzite (Mar 23, 2017)

Jovidah said:


> Holy crap... that bread knife is 4500 bucks! That's insane! That's more than everything in my entire kitchen costs combined! :bigeek:



nothing a getting a few shigs and katos here can't fix  let's increase the value of your kitchen! haha


----------



## inzite (Mar 23, 2017)

khashy said:


> The Jamie Oliver knife that my wife bought is probably the worst cutting instrument I have handled. I get a rash just thinking about that piece of sh£&#*



maybe you need to get her a carter and tell her Jamie has one too!


----------



## inzite (Mar 23, 2017)

aaamax said:


> Holy Crap!!! *** I did see a bread knife once on Sinchi's site and wondered who would buy it. lol
> I'm guessing there are some "stars" that sport nice knives in their kitchens (not Global and Shuns) in order to be hip. They also have industrial Wolf or AGA ranges and stoves that don't get used either. Seriously, what a waste. Was at an acquaintance's house once in California that had such a kitchen with a monster Viking. They told me they only use it to reheat pizza. Daaaaaammnnn.



hahah reminds me that my wife mainly uses my bluestar to boil dumplings and cook eggs


----------



## khashy (Mar 23, 2017)

inzite said:


> maybe you need to get her a carter and tell her Jamie has one too!



Ha! Any excuse to buy a new knife


----------



## fatboylim (Mar 23, 2017)

I believe Gordon Ramsey had a Tanaka Ironwood R2 Gyuto (father) but he may have moved on since!


----------



## DaveInMesa (Mar 23, 2017)

Not quite in the "Rich" category, but certainly Famous... I noticed that several of the chefs in the most recent season of Top Chef were using wa-handled knives. No idea what brands, though.


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 23, 2017)

inzite said:


> nothing a getting a few shigs and katos here can't fix  let's increase the value of your kitchen! haha



Actually even if I was swimming in cash I doubt I'd invest that much in a single knife. I guess it's the frugal Dutch nature...


----------



## Marek07 (Mar 23, 2017)

Jovidah said:


> Holy crap... that bread knife is 4500 bucks! That's insane! That's more than everything in my entire kitchen costs combined! :bigeek:


Don't want to burst your bubble but like most good folk here, your total kitchen value is probably well over that figure. All you need to do is start a simple spreadsheet... 

OTOH, perhaps you shouldn't. Ignorance is bliss. :angel2:


----------



## pleue (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm quite disappointed that the title of this thread is not knife styles of the rich and famous...


----------



## richard (Mar 23, 2017)

labor of love said:


> Good to know. I've seen that guy make some veg cuts on No reservations and I think he needs all the help he can get



Whether you love him or hate him, can we agree that Anthony Bourdain has never ever presented himself as all that when it comes to cooking skills? Check out the following video at the 7 min where he talks with Eric Ripert is understandably nervous and feels out of place cooking at an event alongside culinary superstars.

https://youtu.be/NkpgCdC7O9Q

There are many times in his shows and writings where he openly says he is not a superstar, but more a veteran journeyman in the cooking world. What he does excel at is being a communicator and storyteller and that's what you see him focusing on.

Separately I've also seen him using a Mcusta Zanmai Pro VG10 Damascus 240 mm gyuto in an No Reservations or Parts Unknown episode, although he could have borrowed that from the chef he was with in that segment.


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 23, 2017)

Marek07 said:


> Don't want to burst your bubble but like most good folk here, your total kitchen value is probably well over that figure. All you need to do is start a simple spreadsheet...
> 
> OTOH, perhaps you shouldn't. Ignorance is bliss. :angel2:



Although I could probably get somewhere near, I'm pretty sure I'm not there yet. Cheap rental kitchen...not finished studying yet...so a lot of focus on 'bang for the buck'. Lots of (very functional) Ikea and restaurant supply stuff...most of it bought when on sale.
Billy bookcases make great and incredibly cheap kitchen shelving! And with a bit of luck and improvisation I made a 180x120 kitchen island for just 150 bucks.

But I'll freely admit that further down the road I certainly intend to increase the value of my kitchen stuff by a lot.  Bamix...Staub...Anova...Demeyere... the wishlist is already there!


----------



## LucasFur (Mar 23, 2017)

Martha Stewart and Massimo Bottura both use Takamura Damascus knives.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 23, 2017)

richard said:


> Whether you love him or hate him, can we agree that Anthony Bourdain has never ever presented himself as all that when it comes to cooking skills? Check out the following video at the 7 min where he talks with Eric Ripert is understandably nervous and feels out of place cooking at an event alongside culinary superstars.
> 
> https://youtu.be/NkpgCdC7O9Q
> 
> ...


Sure, I'm very aware. I like Bourdain for who he is.


----------



## Customfan (Mar 23, 2017)

Where is that thread where it shows what celebrity is using what knife? Wasn't there a couple of those?


----------



## richard (Mar 24, 2017)

labor of love said:


> Sure, I'm very aware. I like Bourdain for who he is.



My part wasn't necessarily 100% directed at you. It was more of a pre-emptive strike to possibly clear up any misperception that I commonly hear from semi-foodie people who assume Bourdain must have been some master chef, or that Les Halles is a must visit dining destination in NYC.

Definitely a fan of his here, and he and I have similar tastes in food, though I must part ways with him and also Nathan Myhrvold that a good burger is only the narrow definition he/they put forth.


----------



## Marek07 (Mar 24, 2017)

@Jovidah - point taken! Too old to remember my student days clearly but I certainly wasn't rolling in it.


----------



## Devon_Steven (Mar 24, 2017)

pleue said:


> I'm quite disappointed that the title of this thread is not knife styles of the rich and famous...



Nice ;-)


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Mar 24, 2017)

Nah... lots of DIY open shelving, old and simple appliances ... Of course, if I put in the value of nonperishable ingredients (spices, oils, vinegars) stored at any one time, that alone is probably >$500, especially if including the price for all the airtight containers


----------



## krx927 (Mar 24, 2017)

richard said:


> Whether you love him or hate him, can we agree that Anthony Bourdain has never ever presented himself as all that when it comes to cooking skills? Check out the following video at the 7 min where he talks with Eric Ripert is understandably nervous and feels out of place cooking at an event alongside culinary superstars.
> 
> https://youtu.be/NkpgCdC7O9Q
> 
> ...



1+
He was always very clear when presenting him self, he never spoke about being top chef 

When my boy had 3 years one channel was broadcasting No Reservations every evening at 20h. Before going to bed I always asked my kid to go watch the "uncle that eats" :clown:


----------



## richard (Mar 24, 2017)

Did they censor out the language or did your kid learn some colorful new phrases?


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 24, 2017)

Simply Ming on PBS has Korin knives as a sponsor. JKI is in a wealthy area wonder how much walk in business he has. A Frames Tokyo services chefs in Hawaii. Plenty rich & famous here probably don't know of any of these better knife sites.


----------



## richard (Mar 24, 2017)

Oh man why'd you have to bring up Ming Tsai? Yes the guy can cook, but when it comes to knives, he will hock anything.

I remember when he used to endorse Kyocera ceramic knives, and then he hit a new low with this...

https://youtu.be/dkp7NzFy8EQ

Anyone remember this doozy? Almost makes Rachael Ray look respectable in comparison. I think the next logical step is that he's going to sell Dixie plastic knives for use in food preparation.


----------



## richard (Mar 24, 2017)

While we're on the topic of celeb chefs, I've seen Bobby Flay with Nenox, Misono UX10 and ZKramer.


----------



## Mrmnms (Mar 24, 2017)

Did anyone catch recent pix of Andrew Zimmern working with one of Mareko Maumasi's knives?


----------



## Castalia (Mar 24, 2017)

A rich and famous gentleman destroys an onion and comes close to cutting his fingers around 1:44:
[video=youtube;6XmqPGGOHAc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XmqPGGOHAc[/video]

That video is somewhere in knuckleheads but thought it would go well in this thread as well. Not sure what finely honed piece of steel he is utilizing...


----------



## karloevaristo (Mar 25, 2017)

I know Andrew Zimmern has one bad ass knife, there was photo of him using it going around just couldn't remember what it was...


----------



## shownomarci (Mar 25, 2017)

karloevaristo said:


> I know Andrew Zimmern has one bad ass knife, there was photo of him using it going around just couldn't remember what it was...



It was this knife.


----------



## Customfan (Mar 25, 2017)

Yep, Maumasi... &#128526;

This one sold recently

https://homebutcher.com/collections/maumasi-fire-arts


----------



## JGui (Mar 25, 2017)

Ramsey and redzepi both have customized handles for their takamura hana


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 2, 2017)

I like to watch the NHK cooking shows from Japan just to see what cool knives they are using. I've made some good dishes from those shows too.


----------



## ashy2classy (Apr 5, 2017)

valgard said:


> Because it is for the gods :dazed:



LMAO! :rofl2:


----------



## ashy2classy (Apr 5, 2017)

pleue said:


> I'm quite disappointed that the title of this thread is not knife styles of the rich and famous...



+1 :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Castalia (Apr 5, 2017)

Short New Yorker article about Eric Ripert from a few years ago.


----------

